
Google Chrome would like to access your contacts - vectorbunny
https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2012/08/03/contacts/
======
darren_
[http://code.google.com/p/chromium/source/search?q=ABPerson&#...</a>

~~~
lambada
If I'm reading this right then they actually only want the users contact
information.

It's been bugging me for a while that the users information is lumped in with
contacts in the normal way in most contact systems.

It seems to me that perhaps this is an argument for a specific permission
request specifically for just the users contact details, as opposed to the
whole contact database.

------
sohn23
What an asshole. Chromium's code is there for review, you know.

~~~
rachelbythebay
Thanks! Comments like this mean I'm on the right track.

~~~
sohn23
It's obvious to me that you didn't get it right. Being retarded has to be
hard.

~~~
amouat
There was absolutely no need for that.

